# New SFAS POI



## ckidd (Mar 5, 2008)

Some guys at school with me here at Fort Benning are heading to the new and improved SFAS at Bragg. The new program of instruction is two weeks long instead of the previous 23 days. Supposedly they have cut out a lot of the sitting around and are now doing 3 events a day vice the 2 during the old POI. Has anyone heard anything more about the new, shorter selection?


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2008)

Increasing the daily workload by half again? Sounds easier to me :uhh:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 5, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and move this thread to here:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4

before someone does it for ya and ya can't find your own thread. Read the rules. Post in the right places and you'll get answers.

Go to delete thread/post, and re-post new thread/questions....not hard..

:uhh::uhh: and I'd hurry 'cause when the meanies see this, you'll be made fun of incessantly.....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 5, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Increasing the daily workload by half again? Sounds easier to me :uhh:




and as I say this Pard the meanie is in a good mood.......hahahahaa.....


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2008)

I didnt see that until now..... I moved it and as soon as I get home my campaign of terror will begin


----------



## 18C4V (Mar 5, 2008)

ckidd said:


> Some guys at school with me here at Fort Benning are heading to the new and improved SFAS at Bragg. The new program of instruction is two weeks long instead of the previous 23 days. Supposedly they have cut out a lot of the sitting around and are now doing 3 events a day vice the 2 during the old POI. Has anyone heard anything more about the new, shorter selection?




Yeah, 
It sucks to be you!!!! Don't quit!!!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 5, 2008)

bwaaaaahaaaaa...now that WAS fast!!!! ..on to the Q.......

I worked at SFAS in the mid 90's when all the standards were lowered, ruckmarches shortened...bla blah....it was a disaster and showed throughout the grps for many following years.....

I would like to see the old school method still employed...'If I did it...mentality'. 

I make about 2 trips to FB a month.......now I'm gonna have to include McKall on the trip to get the 'feel' for the new POI. I may still have some friends that work there or know more......checking...

:2c:


----------



## Snaquebite (Mar 5, 2008)

ckidd said:


> Some guys at school with me here at Fort Benning are heading to the new and improved SFAS at Bragg. The new program of instruction is two weeks long instead of the previous 23 days. Supposedly they have cut out a lot of the sitting around and are now doing 3 events a day vice the 2 during the old POI. Has anyone heard anything more about the new, shorter selection?



It's shorter Yes. Is it harder or easier? Who cares...Recent students have commented "It's the hardest thing I've ever done."

Bottom Line: 

*Stop worrying about things that dont matter, (ie) if they took land nav out or is it easier or harder than the old course. They could make SELECTION 100 days or 1 day....does not matter.... if your ready your ready and if your not your not...GOOD LUCK*

*Now go do PT*


----------



## jordan (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea its true. 

Now its 14 fun filled days. cant wait.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2008)

ckidd said:


> Some guys at school with me here at Fort Benning are heading to the new and improved SFAS at Bragg. The new program of instruction is two weeks long instead of the previous 23 days. Supposedly they have cut out a lot of the sitting around and are now doing 3 events a day vice the 2 during the old POI. Has anyone heard anything more about the new, shorter selection?



Sir-
Selection is Selection - to repeat, whether it's 1 day or 1 year, you are either ready, and are the right fit or you aren't.  You can be physically ready, and not selcted for many reasons.  It's called Selection for a reason, and it's a choice - you either made the right choice or you didn't, all you can do is prepare for the unknown.


----------



## ckidd (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry for posting in the wrong place. I'll get the hang of this shit sooner or later...thanks for the patience fellas. I wouldn't say I'm worried about the new POI, just curious as to how much they have changed it. Once my buddies get back at the end of this month I will have some good poop on what's going on up there and I'll share it with all.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2008)

ckidd said:


> sorry for posting in the wrong place. I'll get the hang of this shit sooner or later...thanks for the patience fellas. I wouldn't say I'm worried about the new POI, just curious as to how much they have changed it. Once my buddies get back at the end of this month I will have some good poop on what's going on up there and I'll share it with all.




Intel busting on SFAS is a worthless endeavor, Prepare for the 3 week course, go in with no expectations, no predispositions, and do what's aksed, take the lead when needed, and never be light, late or last.  The cadre in selection have told me stories about all the guys that thought they knew everything about the POI, that would say "But I know that XXX is supposed to be next, my buddy form last class told me."  Remember that for all you know, you still know nothing - the cadre knows everything, and they are the selectors - for men they trust enough to give the chance to fail the Q course.

Remember what Yoda said - either do or not do, there is no try.

And as we said in the olden days in pre-phase (a month of hell that eventually became SFAS)  Be flexible, like a rubber dick.


----------



## varsity (Mar 5, 2008)

Good to know that it might be getting harder.  I was in the last EASY class and damn glad about it.  I don't know what I would have done if it was hard.   wheeeeww!!!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 6, 2008)

varsity said:


> Good to know that it might be getting harder.  I was in the last EASY class and damn glad about it.  I don't know what I would have done if it was hard.   wheeeeww!!!



Varsity brought me a kid several days before Day 1 Selection.....passing through Fay on the way to inproc....Kid was asking the same types of questions with a worried look. I could tell his HEART wasn't in it and told V he won't make it. 

Cuppla days later and all the excuses in the world, he was outprocessing....

80% heart, 10% mental, and 10% physical.......at any level or for any amount of days....If your heart isn't in it, your heart will tell your mind to quit, and talk your body into quitting as well, and you'll end up blaming quitting on being physically unprepared.

*Try* is a quitters word, *hope* is for the hopeless....You can't *hope* you'll make it....you have to know. You can't *try* to make it, you have to make it, or die trying.

*[READ THE SIG LINE]*


----------



## varsity (Mar 7, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Varsity brought me a kid several days before Day 1 Selection.....passing through Fay on the way to inproc....Kid was asking the same types of questions with a worried look. I could tell his HEART wasn't in it and told V he won't make it.
> 
> Cuppla days later and all the excuses in the world, he was outprocessing....
> 
> ...



Well played sir........By God, I think you have done it A gain.!?


----------

